# Rob Papen Blue 3



## Pier (Nov 15, 2022)

Rob Papen BLUE-3 virtual synthesizer


BLUE-3 is a Virtual Synthesizer for PC and Mac




www.robpapen.com


----------



## Teksonik (Nov 15, 2022)

The Demo of Blue III is up. Great synth.


----------



## tressie5 (Nov 15, 2022)

Oh, sweet. It looks like a blue version of Predator 3.


----------



## method1 (Nov 15, 2022)

Looks really cool, has he added the dreaded apple silicon support yet? Info is unclear.

EDIT - YES!

EDIT 2 - I had a coupon to upgrade to explorer 7 for ¢74, not my fault.

EDIT 3 - the VST3 is just a wrapper, you need to install VST2 as well 🤦‍♀️


----------

